# Μα τον Δία!



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Προσωρινά εδώ, μέχρι να καταλήξουμε σε ποιο νήμα ταιριάζει να ενταχθεί καλύτερα. Στο τέλος, παραπέμπει και στο προηγούμενο των ίδιων συντελεστών, το «Μεθες το» (Let it go).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2015)

οϊμόι, αϊάι, τι γαρ τούτο με ποιήσας, ω Δόκτορα! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2015)

Μετά τον ενθουσιασμό της Μελάνης, μάλλον χρειάζεται και η συνέχεια των περιπετειών της ωδικής ομάδας. 

Μέθες το!






Μεν θερμός, δε ψουχρός:


----------

